# Happy Birthday Heinz



## ccheese (Nov 24, 2007)

Today is Heinz' 18th birthday !

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HEINZ*

Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy birthday mate! Now you are legally old enough to drink! (in moderation of course!) Have a good one..


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 24, 2007)

I already sent you a PM but congrats anyway. have a few for me.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks Charles, Wildcat and Screaming Eagle.

Much appreciated guys  Had a few bourbans nothing to extragavent.

I won't be here for a week so I'll see you guys week after next


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 25, 2007)

If you haven't left yet ....Happy 18th Heinz and many more!


----------



## v2 (Nov 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Heinz


----------



## Graeme (Nov 25, 2007)

Happy birthday Heinz!
Got your 'P's?
Finished your HSC?
What's next?


----------



## Heinz (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks Dougd and V2 

Graeme I'm getting my P's in 2 weeks hopefully * fingers crossed *

I've finished VCE ( HSC ) now, that was about 2 weeks ago. Just awaiting my results.

Hopefully next year I will start studying journalism and history. Looking to move into writing of some description, maybe even historian one day.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday ol' man.....how about a speech to kick the festivities off...?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 25, 2007)

* cough * ahem well I was born in a log hospital.... 

thanks Luck and Adler.

I bid you all Farewell for a week.!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday u Bastardo...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Heinz!


----------

